# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  [CONCOURS] Une Plume Dans Le Blizzard

## Diwydiant

Coucou les canards amateurs de jeux en multi
Overwatch ce jeu de casu ayant sa bêta finie
Nous avons organisé pour l’occasion un jeu par écrit
Concours pour patienter jusqu’à la date de sortie



Oh ce ne sera vraiment pas un truc compliqué
Un stylo, un papier pourront vous faire gagner
Récompense assurées pour les plus chevronnés
Sachant écrire quelques vers et jongler avec leurs pieds



 Oui comme vous l’avez bel et bien lu
Vous devrez faire une ode de votre meilleur cru
En vous inspirant d’un personnage du jeu qui vous à plu
Retrouver celui qui pourra vous apporter votre dû



 Widowmaker, Mei, Reinhardt ou Bastion
A votre avis qui pourra vous faire gagner le pompon
Tenter donc votre chance mais faites bien attention
Car seul sept des 21 personnages feront de vous un champion



 Hurlez votre verve sur ce topic
Chants ou haïkus ainsi que poèmes ou cantiques
Persévérez autant que vous voulez pas de copie unique
Car les canards les plus doués auront des lots fantastiques



*Lots pour le concours, qui se terminera le 31 mai :*
1 Jeu Overwatch et 6 mois à CanardPC
1 Jeu Overwatch + un mug
1 Jeu Overwatch
1 an à CanardPC
6 mois à CanardPC + un mug
6 mois à CanardPC
1 Wasteland 2
 Bonne chance à tous et à vos plumes

----------


## Naity

Coucou  ::):  

On a jusqu'a quand? Texte mis en page autorise (parodie d'article ou autre) ou seule la "qualite" de la redaction sera prise en compte? Est-il envisageable de gagner le jeu avant sa sortie?

Des bisous

Naity

EDIT: Combien de participations max par personne?  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

Nous allons expliciter les critères très bientôt, mais une chose est sûre :

*Fin du concours le 31 Mai !*
(soit une semaine après la sortie du jeu)   ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Les critères sont simples : Vous faites un poème, ode cantique sur un des 21 personnages. Faut de la rime du vers et que ce soit dans le thème du personnage (MC Cree aura plus un univers far West que Eskimo et ours polaire) . 
Mais la subtilité c'est que seul 7 des 21 personnages sont  gagnants. C'est pourquoi vous n'êtes pas limité au nombre de participation et faire autant de personnages que possible (soit 21 poèmes par exemple) après on choisira le meilleur par personnage si il y'a 12 poèmes sur un personnage.  

Ça vous paraît plus clair ? Pourtant tout était dans le poème.

----------


## Djezousse

Allez je me lance avec *Reaper*, probablement l'un de mes perso favoris :




> Qui est-tu, silhouette lointaine qui, tel l'aîgle-roi,
> En un éclair fonds sur sa proie,
> 
> Qui est-tu, ombre furtive qui se fond dans la nuit,
> Pour n'en sortir que pour frapper les impies,
> 
> Qui est-tu, tourbillon mortel qui emporte au loin ces âmes égarées,
> Fauchant sans distinction héros comme damnés,
> 
> ...



(L'illustration a été empruntée au talentueux Liger-Inuzuka)

----------


## Diwydiant

Ah bah ça commence fort  ::o:

----------


## Lenore

Très sympa l'idée de l'avoir mis en page avec une illustration Djezousse.  :;): 


Allez, un petit vite fait sur *Symmetra*:




> Ce bouclier te semble anodin,
> mais il te rendra néanmoins plus serein.
> 
> Ces sentinelles demeureront le frein
> sur le sentier de son larcin.
> 
> Et mon portail sera ton tremplin,
> Pour prendre l'avantage sur le terrain.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben voilà vous avez tous compris  ::): 
Et effectivement l'illustration fait son petit effet.

----------


## CptProut

Pour les haiku on compte en syllabe  ou en more ?

*Fait chauffer les 21 haiku*

----------


## Roland Flure

*Reinhardt*




> Quand Reinhardt te fait face, ne reste pas sur place.
> Car même si tu y crois, au mur il t'épinglera.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Pour les haiku on compte en rime ou en more ?
> 
> *Fait chauffer les 21 haiku*


Surprend nous  :B): 

:n'yconnaîtrienenhaïku:

----------


## Louck

> _Quand Reinhardt te fait face, ne reste pas sur place._
> _Car même si tu y crois, au mur il t'épinglera._


Ca fait très esprit mal placé, quand on y pense.

----------


## Roland Flure

*Winston*




> Aucun Ultime ne l'impressionne
> Les chokepoints il les affectionne
> Et la science le passionne
> Le gorille Winston ne craint personne

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ca fait très esprit mal placé, quand on y pense.


Ça marcherait pour Denis Baupin tu veux dire ?

Pour Winston 
Il faut faire attention 
Je connais Nicky Larson

----------


## Roland Flure

> Pour Winston 
> Il faut faire attention 
> Je connais Nicky Larson


Joli, mais tu peux pas participer.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pour les haiku on compte en syllabe  ou en more ?
> 
> *Fait chauffer les 21 haiku*


Si y'a de la prose ou du plaisir à le lire je suis preneur faut pas oublier qu'ensuite on ne prendra que le meilleur des 7 personnages gagnants  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

*Torbjörn*




> Les Nains sont délicats, je dis ça de bonne foi
> Voyez un peu Torbjörn et à quoi il s'adonne
> Plaçant la création devant la destruction
> Et même si une tourelle ne fait pas le printemps
> Elle apportera douceur en vous protégeant

----------


## deathdigger

On peut choisir son lot ?
Par exemple, j'ai déjà le jeu, si je gagne, je peux prendre l'abonnement ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Si tu gagnes, tu me donnes le jeu et gardes l'abonnement  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Ouais il se passe quoi si le gagnant a déjà le jeu ?
Il le revend ou vous proposez un jeu à tarif équivalent ?
On a le droit à de la rime pauvre avec du cosplay moche pour illustrer ?

----------


## Hasunay

Un concours de poésie sur un fps c'est fort  ::): 
Allez je me lance avec Zenyatta.




> Grand sage d'apparence calme et détendu,
> Dans ta face ses boules se retrouve sans hésitations.
> La destruction pour contre les démons corrompus. 
> L'harmonie pour sauver les âmes en perditions.
> 
> Ses pouvoirs toujours utile au bien commun,
> Sa santé fragile le condamne à valser très très loin.
> 
> Mais rien n'est immuable et en cas de danger,
> ...



EDIT :

Ça vient juste de commencer et vous négociez déjà les prix ? XD

----------


## Roland Flure

*Mei*




> Y'a plus d'saisons ou quoi ?! À Ilios et j'ai froid ?
> Pas contre un peu de brise, mais là c'est la banquise !
> Franchement, un blizzard en été c'est bizarre.
> Et c'est qui cette petite sapée comme une inuit ? 
> Mais... je peux plus bouger ? Mes membres sont gelés !
> C'est quoi ce gros tuyau ? Elle m'a troué la peau...

----------


## Zebb

*Bastion* en haiku




> J'entends ta Gatling
> Trop tard tu m'as perforé.
> Le Play of the Game

----------


## cladz

Chopper, arrête de chopper!!

Motard exproprié par les omniums
Je compte en exploser un maximum.

De ma vision du monde désabusé 
Je parcours le monde sur ma moto délabré.

Faites attention à mon grappin
Il risque de vous rayer l'arrière train.

----------


## Roland Flure

*Mercy*

Sur l'air de _Shy Guy_  :Cigare: 



> S'il-te-plait Mercy, Mercy, Mercy
> J'ai plus beaucoup de vie, de vie, de vie
> Fais moi péter un gros heal, gros heal, gros heal
> Et si tu peux...
> Rez la team, rez la team, rez la team

----------


## cladz

Mercy, gueule d'ange

Ne passez pas votre temps à me bader
Je ne suis la que pour soigner.

Car de mes ailes déployées
Je survole la violence de la mêlée.

Et si jamais vous mourez
Peut être je vous ressusciterai.


Il y a des points en plus pour ceux qui font ca du boulot ET sur windows phone?

----------


## Diwydiant

Je sens que ce concours va être très bon, vous vous surpassez d'ors et déjà  ::wub:: 

Pour l'échange de lots, on en reparle plus tard, OK ?  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

*Pharah*




> Armure encore fumante, à genoux et tremblante
> Exténuée, Pharah, paupières scellées, est lasse
> Mais ça n'est pas fini, approchent ses ennemis
> Elle rassemble ses forces, tente un dernier envol
> Que depuis les cieux, la justice s'abatte sur eux

----------


## Roland Flure

*Junkrat*




> Un équipier en bois ? Allez donc lui dire ça.
> Pas qu'une roue de secours, il vous jouera des tours.
> Passion : démolition. Planquez votre Bastion !
> Junkrat l'anarchiste, qu'il vous anéantisse.

----------


## Zerger

Ah ca me rappelle le topic des Haiku, ca m'avait manqué  ::lol:: 




> _De la fiente sur le dos et dans le viseur,
> Parmi les débutants il est le grand champion.
> Être seul dans un couloir ne lui fait pas peur,
> Car au final, il aura la plus belle action...
> 
> D'un petit "cui-cui" il nargue ses ennemis,
> Puisqu'il tue dans n'importe quelle position.
> Tous les tirs ricochent sur sa carrosserie,
> Tandis qu'il casse des mâchoires par million.
> ...

----------


## Haraban

On peut jouer même si nos connaissances du jeu se résument à avoir vu deux vidéos promo et une page du wiki ?

----------


## CptProut

Allez hop 21 haïku pourri :

*Bastion*



> Robot surarmé
> Forteresse imprenable
> Cauchemar des noob


*D.va*



> Joueuse inégalé
> Dans ton mecha protégé
> Tu tank sans flanché


*Genji*



> Ryuugekiken 龍撃剣 ( attaque de l'épée dragon )
> Mizu no yo ni nagare 水のように流れ (coule comme la riviere )
> jyoutou da 上等だ (c'etait bien tenté)


*Hanzo*



> Pris de ton carquoi
> prend une vie encore une fois
> Honeur restauré


*Junkrat*



> Demo au rabais
> J'aurai du bien plus te joué
> Mine jump all the way


*Lucio*



> Augmente la pression
> Dans le flow buff compagnon
> sans stress grace au son


*McCree*



> Désert infini
> odeur de poudre et de sang
> Roulade et FlashBang


*Mei*



> Le froid protecteur
> Muraille qui protege ton coeur
> Glace jusqu'a la mort


*Mercy (ange)*



> Aura protectrice
> vie et mort te definisse
> ressuscitation


*Pharah*



> Ancienne divinité
> De seth tu est le bras armé
> DELUGE DE ROCKET §§§


*
Reinhardt*



> Palouf de service
> par ta charge qu'il perrise
> Marteau de justice


*Reaper*



> Perso crise d'ado
> Tellement dark t'est trop cool
> Edgy jusqu'au bout


*Roadhog*



> C'est qui le meilleur ?
> Crochet source de terreur
> Ulti de D.va


*Soldier 76*



> soldat agueri
> Vieux mais n'est pas obsolete
> Il sprint comme un dieu


*Symmetra*



> Ultime creatrice
> La distance n'est qu'ilusion
> Construit donc je suis


*Torbjörn*



> Recuperateur
> De lave je me nourri
> tourelle activé


*Tracer*



> Phasage temporelle
> Harassage a la pelle
> retour en arriere


*Widowmaker*



> Araigné mortelle
> Dans un souflfe choisi qui meurt
> Battement de coeur


*Winston*



> Gorille a lunette
> Protecteur pour les plus faible
> en toi la rage nait


*Zarya*



> Vive sainte mere russie
> Pion de la diversité
> Par la force survie



*Zenyatta*



> boudha robotique
> Distribu perle de sagesse
> avec elan mortelle

----------


## Haraban

La quantité prime sur la qualité  :^_^:  .

----------


## CptProut

> La quantité prime sur la qualité  .


J'assume parfaitement  :Cigare: 

J'espere juste ressuscité le topic des haïku  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

En ne prononçant pas les e en fin de mot, à part celui indiqué, ça passe.

*Junkrat*

Espèce de sale rat fourbe, avec tes pov' grenades
A spammer sans arrêt, tu me casses les gonades

Pluie de bombes toujours tombe, l'esquive est impossible
Déjà quatreuh fois mort, ce héros est horrible

Bonheur ! Félicité ! ça y est je l'ai tué
Et je remeurs encore, sur ses grenades larguées

Je passe sur la sniper, ça lui fera la bite
Mais je remeurs encore, putain c'est le ragequit

----------


## Haraban

Bon aller je me lance, y'a pas de métrique et pas de forme particulière :

*TRACER*





> Vive est sa jeunesse, mais ébreché est son coeur,
> Adieu les nuits d'ivresse, car viennent des temps de malheurs.
> 
> Tracer virevolte sur le faîte, par le démon animée,
> Elle chavire dans la lunette, comme ses espoirs décomposés.
> 
> Au temps qui s'envole, Tracer dit a demain,
> Car les roses d'aujourd'hui, sont amer de venin.
> 
> ...

----------


## DrGurdil

Bon allez ma participation multi-perso et poésie infinie, vous pouvez déjà m'envoyer le premier lot :



> Les Torbjorn sont rouges
> Les Pharah sont bleues
> Si je gagne Overwatch
> Dans mon slip ça fera splatch


 :Cigare:  :poesie:

----------


## Haraban

::XD::

----------


## ercete

Mon très cher père, je vous écris
Car ma triste et lente agonie
Cette existence à vivre caché
se termine enfin, je l'ai décidé.

Comme tu en a sans doute eu écho
La griffe resserre un peu plus son étau 
Et c'est armés jusqu'aux dents que des soldats
guidés par Faucheur m'ont livré combat

Rassures toi vite, mon père adoptif,
Ton simien n'en est pas plus captif
Mais je n'ai pu alors me résoudre à laisser
ce vil crime, en mon sein, ne pas être vengé

Quitte à mettre à nouveau en péril
L'entière population civile.
J'ai lancé à tous mon appel 
Espérant convaincre les esprits rebelles

Qui d'autre que mes anciens amis
d'Overwatch : ces fiers agents
Ceux qui ont voué leur vie
à défendre hommes et enfants

Qui mieux que ces brillants guerriers
pour défendre les opprimés ?
Tracer, Ange, Reinhardt ou Torbjörn
ont d'ores et déjà répondu à ma corne

Je tacherai mon aieu
de te tenir au courant
Si ces bandits audacieux
Ne nous tuent pas avant

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans le concours vu que c'est plus une réinterprétation, mais bon je pose ça là. 

*Junkrat :*




> C'est la grosse mine à Junkraaaaaat-euuuuh
> Il la prend il la lance elle éclaaaaaaaaate-euuuuuuuuh
> Aaaah que c'est bon que c'est bon que c'est boooooooon
> QUAND IL LA CARRE DANS BASTIOOOOOOOOON !!!


Issu d'une expérience personnelle.

----------


## Timeerased

_D-Va, au dash rapide comme le faucon,
Tu n'es pas la plus jouée, mais de la plus belle façon
Tes emotes japoniais, et tes poses de fan-fiction,
me donnent envie de conduire ton mecha vers l'horizon

Si ton bouclier reste sommaire,
tu flank les ennemis en un éclair,
et dans un petit coeur fait de doigts,
brise les espoir de l'ennemi coi_

----------


## Naity

Je souhaite déjà beaucoup de courage à nos beaux géants de verdure
Pour départager tous ces canards qui ont le vers dur.

----------


## Lukino

> Je souhaite déjà beaucoup de courage à nos beaux géants de verdure
> Pour départager tous ces canards qui ont le vers dur.


Comme il y a que 7 personnages gagnant, ça va il y aura moins à départager  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Comme il y a que 7 personnages gagnant, ça va il y aura moins à départager


Je base toute ma stratégie la dessus  ::trollface::

----------


## Naity

> Comme il y a que 7 personnages gagnant, ça va il y aura moins à départager


Ah, je croyais que c'était un lot par personnage mais que tous étaient pris en compte  ::ninja::

----------


## Longwelwind

Je tente un haiku, étant beaucoup trop fainéant que pour faire plus de 3 lignes. J'ai quand même cogité pour insérer une référence à une saison.  ::): 

Soleil au zenith,
McCree lance son ulti
Les corps tombent.

----------


## CptProut

> Je tente un haiku, étant beaucoup trop fainéant que pour faire plus de 3 lignes. J'ai quand même cogité pour insérer une référence à une saison. 
> 
> Soleil au zenith,
> McCree lance son ulti
> Les corps qui tombent.


Le haïku moderne n'oblige pas a faire référence a la saison, faut juste tenir le 5-7-5 et encore certaine forme autorise juste le court long court

Expert Haïku CPC

----------


## Mr Ianou

> On peut jouer même si nos connaissances du jeu se résument à avoir vu deux vidéos promo et une page du wiki ?


Bien sûr. Suffit de rester dans le thème que t'evoque le personnage

----------


## Longwelwind

> Le haïku moderne n'oblige pas a faire référence a la saison, faut juste tenir le 5-7-5 et encore certaine forme autorise juste le court long court
> 
> Expert Haïku CPC


Ah, zut, c'était comme ça qu'on me l'avait appris.
Me suis cassé la tête pour rien.  :tired:

----------


## MoB

L'histoire de Mei en quelques rimes.




> *M*enant des recherches pour sauver cette belle planète,
> *E*lle fût laissée pour morte lors d'une terrible tempête, 
> *I*gnorant que dans un acte désespéré,
> *L*'équipe de savant s'était cryogénisé.
> *I*l fallut bien des années pour les retrouver,
> *N*éanmoins elle fût la seule à être sauvée.
> *G*ardant l'espoir de rétablir l'écosystème,
> *Z*igzaguant à travers ce monde qu'elle aime,
> *H*arnachée dans ses si beaux vêtements d'hiver
> ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ah, je croyais que c'était un lot par personnage mais que tous étaient pris en compte


Pis quoi, encore  :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## CptProut

> Ah, zut, c'était comme ça qu'on me l'avait appris.
> Me suis cassé la tête pour rien.


Cela n'empeche pas que tu est produit un haiku de qualitay  ::):

----------


## shranou

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mr Ianou

Même pas 24 heures et c'est déjà bien arrosé.
Merci.

----------


## nameless65

Je tente le haiku libre aussi parce que c'est une forme poétique très pratique quand on est une grosse feignasse.

Pour Hanzo, *aem aem* je m'éclaircis la voix :




> Les cerisiers vifs fleurissent
> Au loin, le vent bruisse
> Une flèche dans ta tête

----------


## Basique

> Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang
> Roulade gracieuse printanière
> Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang


Je suis un pro des haiku.

----------


## Diwydiant

Poignant de pureté  :Emo:

----------


## Naity

Basique:  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais plein d'idées ce matin, puis j'ai eu une journée de merde, alors vous n'aurez rien aujourd'hui. Nuahahah  :Coco:

----------


## nameless65

Encore un haiku (choisi pour des considérations esthétiques naturellement  ::ninja:: ) concernant Genji cette fois :




> Douce nuit nippone
> Ombre glissant sur les toits
> Mortel cyborg, frappe !

----------


## Ruvon

Bon, j'ai fait ça à l'arrache :




> Moi qui n'jure que par CS, les RPG et la tactique,
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ces héros en plastique,
> 
> Faut faire le buzz à coups de poses, le racolage c'est ton biz,
> 
> Un FPS de plus mais mon attention est déjà prise,
> 
> Rien ne m'attire dans ces let's play sous cocaïne,
> ...


Pardon aux familles, tout ça  ::ninja:: 

Il va sans dire que je joue pas pour la gagne de quoi que ce soit, mais vous m'avez donné envie avec vos jolies créations  ::wub:: 

Je voulais jouer aussi même si le jeu m'intéresse pas  ::P:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Je suis un pro des haiku.


10/10  :Sweat:

----------


## FrousT

Question, on a droit aux énigmes chantante genre le père fouras ?  ::ninja:: 

Si je pose ça là c'est bon ?




> Mon nom rime avec Vodka
> Les stéroides moi j'adore ça
> J'ai l'apparence d'un guerrier
> Et la finesse d'un charpentier
> Je suis munis d'un gros canon et de jolis boucliers 
> Cyka Blyat sont les seul mots que j'arrive à prononcer
> 
> Qui suis-je ?




Spoiler Alert! 




Non en fait c'était *Zarya*...

----------


## Lenore

Facile ! C'est R.Mika.



*



			
				Mon nom rime avec Vodka
Je suis munis d'un gros canon et de jolis boucliers
			
		

*

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Question, on a droit aux énigmes chantante genre le père fouras ? 
> 
> Si je pose ça là c'est bon ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Ça va ça reste dans le thème  :;):

----------


## Langbardr

_D.VA_




_Ah, D.VA, ce que j'ai aimé pénétrer ta combinaison
Je ressens encore ce toucher doux et tiède contre ma peau
Les frissons m'en parcourent encore le dos
Comment un tel satisfaction peut-il venir du coton ?

Lorsque j'ai vu que cela s'agitait plus bas
À deux mains j’empoignai les commandes
Le mécanisme s'excita sans que je ne m'y attende
L'appareil était déjà prêt au combat

Alors que j'allais fermement au contact
À la vue de ma cible qui transpirait avec émoi
J'ai su à ce moment que l'on comptait sur moi
Toujours agrippé, je passai enfin à l'acte

L'habitacle s'ébranlait sous les pulsions
Je vis la brèche dans mon élan
D'un grand mouvement je m'engouffrait dedans
Grâce au renfort de mes gros cannons

Dans l'étreinte j'ai encaissé tout ce que j'ai pu
Avant d’atteindre mes limites, je me suis retiré
Essoufflé, il me fallait recouvrer ma vitalité
Mon corps ne tenait plus

Endurci, une fois encore je m'introduisait dans la faille frénétiquement
Je faisais tout pour empêcher les secousses qui m'assiégeaient ne me déstabilise
Mais un ultime coup me fit lâcher prise
On m'avait poussé dans mes derniers retranchements

Pendant un court moment je me suis envolé
La brutale éjection refréna la fièvre à laquelle je m'étais abandonné 
Hors de moi je me vis choir sous les convulsions
Puis ce fut l'explosion_




Pardon pour le double sens de lecture complètement assumé...  ::ninja::

----------


## M0zArT

Genji Girac le ninja plus fort que Chirac !

Reinhardt déchire ces bâtards en costards, ces connards de barbares !

Au mois de Mei fay ce qu'il te play !

Widowmaker la briseuse de cœur !

----------


## Haraban

High LVL.
Respect.

----------


## Basique

Je ne pense pas que je ferai mieux que McCree mais bon :




> Soleil calme du soir
> Vent sucré rafraichissant
> Douce pluie de rocket

----------


## kaldanm

> *Bastion et Ganymede*
> 
> *P*our mes assaillants, qui jamais ne te voient,
> *O*bserve la partie, pose toi sur mon doigt,
> *  T*out en sifflant sur les même tons que moi,
> *   G*azouillons ensemble et mitraillons tout droit.
> 
> *P*as de plan à imaginer, il suffit de se poser,
> * O*bserve la partie, presse SHIFT dans un recoin,
> ...

----------


## Grizzly127

Ode à Chopper...qui est lui même un poète.

Délaissant l'asphalte pour nos machines
De son bel organe aux teintes porcines
Il te hèle et te saisit, cher victime

Tripes sang et os se mêlent quant à son arme
Il fait appelle, accroché par son charme

Loin des capitaines Crochet et autres scorpions
Ton faciès il vaporise de son flak canon
Baignant de rosée carmin son joli bidon

Tes restes sans vergogne déjà il piétine
Car d'autres scélérats vont manger son ultime

----------


## Mr Ianou

Une bien belle série

----------


## Vaykadji

Lena ou angela, force vive ou soutien ?
Mon choix n'est arrêté, je dois bien l'avouer.
Tâche ardue, voire impossible, choix cornélien :
Des deux, je ne sais plus à quels seins me vouer.

L'une forte et brave, s'abandonne à ses pulsions,
Déchaîne sa rage courroucée, tel l'ouragan :
Boum ! Pan ! Electromagnétisme et impulsions,
Mais risquerait de s'en sortir... clopin-clopant.

L'autre, fidèle, aide ceux dans le besoin,
Bravant sans peur les pluies et les vents pour guérir.
En un contre un, hélas, un docteur ne vaut rien,
Et elle n'aurait plus que ses jambes pour s'enfuir.

Elles m'attirent et s'opposent, il faut une décision.
Chacune puissante et faible en même temps,
Peut-être qu'ensemble, unies, elles gagneront ?
Il ne reste qu'à le découvrir maintenant.

(#alexandrindanstaface #4hdumatin #hashtag)

----------


## Roland Flure

*Hanzo* (et la première tentative de haiku de ma vie)




> Les jours s'allongent
> Je décoche une flêche
> Ta vie s'achève

----------


## boblemoche

Tu disparais devant, apparais dans mon dos,
Me décharges brutalement un coup de chevrotine
Je lutte, je pare, je cours, grand pic d'adrénaline,
Mais finalement tu gagnes sans grands efforts, bravo.

L'histoire se répète et encore je me couche
De ta pugnacité j'aime être la victime
Mais nos luttes éphémères, leur verdict unanime
Me donnent un peu envie de pleurer sous la douche

Puis s'affiche le tableau, la fin de notre rixe
Sous les acclamations et vivas de la foule.
Notre équipe en déroute, c'est vraiment toi le plus cool
Quel magnifique pseudo : xDarkNarutox

----------


## ercete

*Junkrat*
Sur l'air de "Poésie" par Dousseur de vivre

Ecoute un peu Chacal :
Il t'apprend la finesse
Sens tu vibrer ton âme
A l'heure de la gran' messe ?

Chuis pt'êt pas punk-à-chien
mais chuis pas venu sans rien
t'es qu'un sac à pv ?
la walk est pas mappé ?
tu t'es fait exploseeeeeeeer !

On retrouve plus ta tête,
elle a volé à MAC-7
tes amis te regrettent
les miens sont déjà en quête
du checkpoint, c'est la fêêête !

Suis moi là !
Et regarde à tes pieds !
Piège au sol qui t'as stunné
Tu peux pas test ma tactique
ni ma gestion de la
Pneu-ma-tique ! 
PNEUMATIQUE !!!

Suis-donc un peu Chacal :
Mais prends garde à tes fesses !
Sens tu vibrer ton arme,
quand mes grenades te caressent ? 

T'as pas voulu switcher
en support pour aider
tes copains à se rés
de mes aoe balèses
et maintenant c'est la baiiiiise !

Sur ma mine j'ai volé
le rocket-jump c'est surfait
un moteur qui se meut
et j'vois pleurer tes yeux...
à la vue de mon pneu !

Suis moi là !
Et regarde à tes pieds !
Piège au sol qui t'as stunné
Tu peux pas test ma tactique
ni ma gestion de la
Pneu-ma-tique ! 
PNEUMATIQUE !!!

----------


## Haraban

*ZARYA*





> Un ciel glacé se meurt sur la toundra,
> Une enfant au visage terreux marche dans le vent.
> Sous ses pieds la terre se tord en entrelac,
> Car la guerre fait rage, la noyant de sang.
> 
> Fille de colère buvant du givre, prête à grandir pour ses frères.
> Face à la foule qui s’enivre elle n'est plus fille de misère.
> Mais sous le monde pacifié veille l'ombre d'un vieux matou,
> C'est le sourire décomposé, que s'éveillent les chiens fous.
> ...

----------


## Moutte

Zarya Zarya Zarya est là
Toi t'as des jambes, elle a des bras
	Son lazer rose te rend tout chose
Tu peux tater, c'est pas du gras

LGBT en plein dans l'mille
C'est la pétée en centre-ville
	Viens voir plus pret si tu l'ose
Elle a un air de Chernobyl

Tu peux vider tout ton chargeur
Jamais tu n'atteindra son coeur
	Elle a pas peur de l'overdose
L'amour du tank c'est la douleur

Mais Zarya parfois se sent seule
L’équipe ennemie qui fait la gueule
	Son trou noir, c'est un fest-noz
On les enterres sous un tilleul

----------


## Leejunfan

Bonjour à tous, voici un p'tit poème que j'ai créé sur un personnage que j'ai apprécié : Tracer
Bonne lecture à tous:

*Salut l'ami,
Tu as devant toi une aventurière
On ne compte plus mes ennemis
Ici, on m'appelle Tracer

Quand je dégaine mes pistolets pulseurs
C'est pas seulement pour faire peur
Moi, la vermine, j'en ai horreur
Sous mes balles, mes ennemis meurent

J'ai bon nombre de capacités
Dont celui de me téléporter
En avant, en arrière, sur les côtés
Pas le temps de dire "ouf", j'suis déjà passée

J'suis capable de manipuler l'espace-temps
Histoire de me refaire une santé
Mes ennemis sont bien trop lents
Je ralentis, j'accélère à volonté

Si par malheur tu me fais face
Je t'envoie une bombe à impulsion
Tu exploseras de toute ta masse
Il fallait pas me faire front....*

----------


## ercete

Mon ôde aux tourelles à travers trois personnages,
je vous épargne la référence, vous trouverez très vite  ::): 

*Torbjörn*

Tourelle,
est le mot qu'vous criez à la vue de celle
qui troue la peau de vos camarades frêles
D'abord légère mais une fois qu'je l'aurai tweaké
Vos attaquants s'ront vidés d'leurs PV !

Je l'ai posé bien en face de ton objectif
Même les gros tank se montrent alors pleutre et craintif
Quel
Est celui qui lui tirera le premier d'ssus
Celui-là risque alors d'avoir chaud au cul

Ô Reinhardt !
Pose ton bouclier devant moi,
Et ces pignoufs ne la capteront même pas !

*Bastion*

Tourelle 
Seconde fonction Omniaque / ACTIF en parallèle
Procédure déchirage/option plaie sous sel
Dégats++/Système de déplacement en veille
Perma-Delete/T'es trop gros pour la corbeille

Abimé / Pénurie d'armure / État critique
Qu'à cela ne tienne / réparation automatique
Crécelle
Effet sonore produit par ma sulfateuse 
A l'instant T où vos têtes sont devenus creuses

0 CALL ulti 
MODE Tank mobile / OBUS de mes doigts
DIXIT Gandalf "Vous ne passerez pas !"

*Symmetra*

Tourelle
Petits bijoux de technologie nouvelle
Sous tes yeux la première te laisse des séquelles
Quand tes mouvements sont réduits au minimum
Mes camarades vont te perforer le rectum

S'ils sont morts au combat avant de te coller des prunes
Et que de rage tu décides de t'attaquer à l'une
d'elles
Alors les suivantes que tu croyais avoir évité
son d'ores et déjà en train de prendre le relai

Et surprise 
Mes amis qui viennent de tomber 
A peine repop, sont déjà sous ton nez

*Les trois*

Aux quatre coins des maps elle font suer des larmes
Posés sur un convoi, elles occupent vos armes
Tourelle !
Et celui qui lui tirera le premier dessus
Celui-là ne regrettera pas d'être venu

Car tandis que
vous vous occupiez d'ce danger
Nos autres potes vous ont déjà encerclé

Tourelle !

----------


## boblemoche

Des haïkus en vrac :

Pharah

Avec une jauge pleine
Les ennemis ne craignent rien
Ton cri : "JUSTICE... ARGH"

D. Va

Championne de starcraft
Mais aussi pilote de tank
Merde, tu as quel âge ???

Zenyatta

Robot au grand coeur
Si on te souffle dessus
Voilà, tu es mort

Winston

Scientifique trapu
Ne coûte pas cher aux labos
Que des cacahuètes

----------


## Naity

J'ai tenté une petit mise en abyme pour Bastion. Si j'ai le temps, je passerais un petit coup de polish sur le programme et ferait un bel exe tout beau (mais comme c'est pas pour aujourd'hui ni pour demain) je pose le premier jet là, comme ca  :;): 


Avant toute chose il faut que vous raconte
Ce fait d’arme dont j’avoue avoir un peu honte
Car du piratage étant tout sauf un ponte
Je ne peux révéler comment j’ai obtenu l’algo du héros de fonte

Toujours est-il qu’en anticipation
Des heures ou le robot Bastion
Ferait autre chose que la baston
Il reçut un centre d’émotion

Loin de n’avoir qu’un tour dans son artillerie
Le robot mitrailleur sait aussi se montrer instruit
A coup de rimes anti-personnelles et la fleur au fusil
Il est programmé pour réciter de la poésie.

Cela semble invraisemblable
Mais le code source est compilable
Ou accessible comme exécutable
Et le résultat loin d’être désagréable

Afin de satisfaire votre curiosité
Vous trouverez ci-dessous publié
Le premier poème qu’il m’a compilé
A votre tour, n’hésitez pas à l’essayer



```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Threading.Tasks;

namespace EmotionCenterTest
{
    class Program
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            //variable init
            SimulatedEmotionCenter emotionsBastion = new SimulatedEmotionCenter();
            emotionsBastion.CurrentEnvironment = EmotionCenter.environment.SelfReflection; //set the variable to self reflection for testing purpose. Will be set by AI once fully developed
            string dialog = ""; //text, to be translated into analog audio signal

            //program
            if (emotionsBastion.CurrentEnvironment == EmotionCenter.environment.SelfReflection)
            {
                dialog = emotionsBastion.DoPoetry();
                Console.WriteLine(dialog);
                Console.ReadKey();
            }

        }
    }


    abstract public class EmotionCenter //Emotion Center Hardware Abstraction Layer
    {
        public enum environment { Threat, Action, Camping, SelfReflection, Init };
        protected environment _currentEnvironment;
        public environment CurrentEnvironment { get { return _currentEnvironment; } set { _currentEnvironment = value; } }

        abstract public string DoPoetry(); //empty method, to be overriden by childrens
    }


    public class SimulatedEmotionCenter : EmotionCenter //simulated emotion cented for alpha development
    {
        Random rnd = new Random(); //random generator

        public SimulatedEmotionCenter()
        {
            this._currentEnvironment = environment.Init;
        }

        public override string DoPoetry()
        {
            string poetry = "";
            poetry += GetVerse111() + GetVerse112() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse121() + GetVerse122() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse131() + GetVerse132() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse141() + GetVerse142() + "\n\n";
            poetry += GetVerse211() + GetVerse212() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse221() + GetVerse222() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse231() + GetVerse232() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse241() + GetVerse242() + "\n\n";
            poetry += GetVerse311() + GetVerse312() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse321() + GetVerse322() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse331() + GetVerse332() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse341() + GetVerse342() + "\n\n";
            poetry += GetVerse411() + GetVerse412() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse421() + GetVerse422() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse431() + GetVerse432() + "\n";
            poetry += GetVerse441() + GetVerse442() + "\n";

            return poetry;
        }

        private string GetVerse111()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Belle mésange, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Belle vidange, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Belle orange, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Belle fange, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Belle grange, ";
                
                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse112()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "beau colibri";
                case 1:
                    return "beau pont-levis";
                case 2:
                    return "bel alibi";
                case 3:
                    return "bean penis";
                case 4:
                    return "beau tourne-vis";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse121()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "De mon cœur, ";
                case 1:
                    return "De ma fleur, ";
                case 2:
                    return "De mes peurs, ";
                case 3:
                    return "De mes peurs, ";
                case 4:
                    return "De ma soeur, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse122()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "l’acier flétri";
                case 1:
                    return "l'acier pourri";
                case 2:
                    return "l'acier moisi";
                case 3:
                    return "le metal heavy";
                case 4:
                    return "le bout perverti";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse131()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Vos plumes d’anges, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Vos plumes démangent ";
                case 2:
                    return "Vos bouches mangent ";
                case 3:
                    return "Vos plumes étranges, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Vos becs vendangent ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse132()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "mon ennemi";
                case 1:
                    return "mon gros vit";
                case 2:
                    return "mon ennui";
                case 3:
                    return "mon pipi";
                case 4:
                    return "ma taxidermie";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse141()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "L’un d’eux meurt, ";
                case 1:
                    return "L'un d'eux pleure, ";
                case 2:
                    return "L'un donne l'heure, ";
                case 3:
                    return "L'un est voyeur, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Un choux-fleur, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse142()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "l’autre s’enfuit";
                case 1:
                    return "l'autre faiblit";
                case 2:
                    return "l'autre attéri";
                case 3:
                    return "l'autre s'élargit";
                case 4:
                    return "l'autre se raidi";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse211()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Ô belle colombe, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Ô belle Joconde, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Ô belle hécatombe, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Ô belle catacombe, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Ô belle psychopompe, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse212()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "symbole de paix";
                case 1:
                    return "symbole épais";
                case 2:
                    return "symbole d'irrespect";
                case 3:
                    return "symbole de respect";
                case 4:
                    return "symbole disparait";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse221()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Gracie ma démence, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Goute à ma semence, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Admire ma décence, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Gracie ma violence, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Gracie mon insolence, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse222()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "absous mon épée";
                case 1:
                    return "libère mon paquet";
                case 2:
                    return "absous mon toupet";
                case 3:
                    return "rabat mon clapet";
                case 4:
                    return "lustre mon parquet";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse231()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Celle par qui ton monde, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Par ta gorge profonde, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Celle par qui ta bombe, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Celle par qui ta tombe, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Ma miltrailleuse plombe ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse232()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "ton royaume immaculé";
                case 1:
                    return "ton abonnement CPC";
                case 2:
                    return "tes parties chauffées";
                case 3:
                    return "ton royaume circonspect";
                case 4:
                    return "ta foufounne trempée";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse241()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "De ma malveillance, ";
                case 1:
                    return "De mon indolence, ";
                case 2:
                    return "De mon abstinence, ";
                case 3:
                    return "De ma déviance, ";
                case 4:
                    return "De ma décadence, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse242()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "se retrouve souillé";
                case 1:
                    return "se retrouve pompé";
                case 2:
                    return "se retrouve trompé";
                case 3:
                    return "se retrouve palpé";
                case 4:
                    return "se retrouve monté";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse311()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Grand cormoran, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Grand catamaran, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Grand ignorant, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Grand orang-outan, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Grand colorant, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse312()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "princes des mers";
                case 1:
                    return "roi des stagiaires";
                case 2:
                    return "prince par interimaire";
                case 3:
                    return "prince des atrabilaires";
                case 4:
                    return "prince des victimaires";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse321()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Ton océan mouille, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Ton ruisseau rose mouille, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Ton jardin de fenouil, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Ton assiette de ratatouille, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Ton haleine d'arsouille, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse322()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "purifiante chimère";
                case 1:
                    return "mes vis quinquagénaires";
                case 2:
                    return "me prend par derrière";
                case 3:
                    return "ma tête de luminaire";
                case 4:
                    return "mon déficit capillaire";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse331()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "De la Seine au Saint-Laurant, ";
                case 1:
                    return "De tes selles en torrent, ";
                case 2:
                    return "De mon amour aux pieds de mon amant, ";
                case 3:
                    return "De tes pieds odorants, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Ton pagne à la Conan, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse332()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "être cher";
                case 1:
                    return "douche urinaire";
                case 2:
                    return "puissant somnifère";
                case 3:
                    return "ma petite cuillère";
                case 4:
                    return "puissance nucléaire";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse341()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Mon corps rouille, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Mon corps se souille, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Mon corps se zigouille, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Mon corps tu trifouilles, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Mes vis tu léchouilles, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse342()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "mes circuits s’altèrent";
                case 1:
                    return "mes circuits dînèrent";
                case 2:
                    return "me faisant théière";
                case 3:
                    return "je suis une fougère";
                case 4:
                    return "mes circuits s'incinèrent";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse411()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "A mes oiseaux, ";
                case 1:
                    return "A tous mes moineaux, ";
                case 2:
                    return "A mes vassaux, ";
                case 3:
                    return "A tous mes mafiozos, ";
                case 4:
                    return "A mes chevaux, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse412()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "royaux volatiles";
                case 1:
                    return "mes royales idylles";
                case 2:
                    return "ma réponse érectile";
                case 3:
                    return "sales piafs malhabiles";
                case 4:
                    return "mes amours indélébiles";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse421()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Moi qui ne suis que haine, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Moi qui ne suis qu'une madeleine, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Ma condition n'est pas humaine, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Vos maux sont mes migraines, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Mon moulin broie l'ébène, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse422()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "amnistiez ma bile";
                case 1:
                    return "appelez Marie-Odile";
                case 2:
                    return "rendez-moi futile";
                case 3:
                    return "réparez mon automobile";
                case 4:
                    return "faites que ma verge rutile";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse431()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Mon injure au Beau, ";
                case 1:
                    return "La reum a Pipo, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Ma blanquette de veau, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Mon nez dans le ruisseau c'est la faute a Rousseau, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Mes volutes de pavot, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse432()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "mon existence xérophile";
                case 1:
                    return "mon existence zoophile";
                case 2:
                    return "mon excès de sex-appeal";
                case 3:
                    return "mon existence infantile";
                case 4:
                    return "mon existence infertile";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse441()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "Je me rêve aérienne, ";
                case 1:
                    return "Je me ferais chienne, ";
                case 2:
                    return "Je viens planter ma graine, ";
                case 3:
                    return "Pour la semaine prochaine, ";
                case 4:
                    return "Ma damnation est certaine, ";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }

        private string GetVerse442()
        {
            int verse = rnd.Next(5);
            switch (verse)
            {
                case 0:
                    return "à vous je me distille";
                case 1:
                    return "un à un je vous enfile";
                case 2:
                    return "soyez mon évangile";
                case 3:
                    return "suivez mes projectiles";
                case 4:
                    return "soyez ma force tranquille";

                default:
                    return "";
            }
        }
    }
}
```

_Belle mésange, beau colibri
De mon cœur, l’acier flétri
Vos plumes d’anges, mon ennemi
L’un d’eux meurt, l’autre s’enfuit

Ô belle colombe, symbole de paix
Gracie ma démence, absous mon épée 
Celle par qui ton monde, ton royaume immaculé
De ma malveillance, se retrouve souillé

Grand cormoran, prince des mers
Ton océan mouille, purifiante chimère
De la Seine au Saint-Laurant, être cher
Mon corps rouille, mes circuits s’altèrent

À mes oiseaux, royaux volatiles
Moi qui ne suis que haine, amnistiez ma bile
Mon injure au Beau, mon existence xérophile
Je me rêve aérienne, à vous je me distille_


---------------------------

*Edit Bonus:* J'ai compilé le code "trouvé" de maniere à le rendre utilisable pour le plus grand nombre. L'application est téléchargeable -> ici <-

----------


## docteurfake

Salut, je suis nouveau. Allez, je tente ma chance !

La nuit s'est éveillée où languit une étoile.
Comme elle, j'ignore le froid, l'hésitation.
Du fer de mon grappin, j'ai pris ma position
D'où j'observe mes proies, d'où je leur tends ma toile.

Je fus femme autrefois, la fragile Amélie
Morte sous la Griffe, par sa propre faiblesse,
Sacrifiée à la nuit afin qu'Arachnée naisse
Et attrape les proies qu'elle capture et lie.

Je regarde, j'attends, il n'y a rien qui m'émeuve,
Quand ma cible reçoit le baiser de la veuve.
À peine si je sens battre mon maigre cœur.
Le jour me trouvera, et vivante et vainqueur.

----------


## Cadd

_Lunettes oranges à visée accrue
Cheveux courts, look ingénu
Combinaison moulante hypertendue
Elle met bien en valeur mon petit... euh... nez

Avec mes 2 flingues je fais des prouesses
J'me téléporte et court à toute vitesse
T'es trop lent, j'te réduis en bouillabaisse
Le dernier truc que tu verras ce sont mes... chaussures.

Pourtant je suis une nana cool
Et même si à force ma voix te saoul
Dans ton équipe je suis la plus maboule
Et si on gagne, tu pourras mater mon... euh... cul !_

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais vous êtes en feuuuuuuuuuu !!!

 ::wub::

----------


## M0zArT

Tracer et ta sœur, elle bat le beurre ?!

Bastion, elle battrait la merde que tu lécherais le bâton !

Hanzo poil au dos !

D.va juste un doigt !

Zarya va te Zaryataner !

Junkrat c'est l'éclate (poil aux pattes) !

----------


## Vinceomatic

Un hommage au perso donc je suis tombé amoureux dès que j'ai vu son gros marteau ^^

_Dans cet univers où les balles fusent
Ou autres lasers, bombes ou carreaux
Tu as décidé d'oublier la ruse
Pour te battre à grands coups de marteau

Habillé de ton immense armure
Tout de fer et d'acier
Tu te tiens droit et fort comme un mur
Pour aider tes alliés

Tu avances alors sans te poser de questions
Mais prêt à te propulser
Et si tes ennemis gardent leur position
Ils finiront empalés

Même si de loin tu ressembles à Sauron
Tu en es pleinement l'opposé
Car tu as toujours été quelqu'un de bon
Qui ne vit que pour nous protéger_

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est de toute beauté 
Merci aux  nouveaux venus.

----------


## Chov

Pluie d'ultis-
                                                             Toutes choses
                                                                  détruits

----------


## Naity

J'ai mis a jour ma participation pour Bastion.

Rien ne change pour le texte de la participation en temps que tel, mais j'ai "trouvé" une version plus récente de l'algorithme de test des émotions de Bastion et je lui ait créé une jolie interface, histoire de le rendre plus sexy.

Si vous etes des vrais canards x86 (ou pas  ::ninja:: ), vous pouvez compiler le nouveau code source. Sinon, un joli exe tout pret vous attend -> ici <-. 

Dans tous les cas, la calculatrice windows et le service marketing du département "concours CPC" me dit de vous dire que le programme peut generer 23 283 064 365 386 962 890 625 poêmes uniques differents (ce qui peut parraitre beaucoup a première vue mais, comme toute bonne communication marketing, tient en fait sur du vent et, bien que reflètant la realite d'un point de vue purement mathematique, pourrait même etre qualifié de "peu").

Toujours est-il que si vous l'essayez et qu'une rime ou une strophe vous interpelle / vous donne envie de la partage, n'hesitez pas a la partager avec le reste de la communaute  :;): 

Be happy  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Va falloir que je les lise tous

----------


## Naity

> Va falloir que je les lise tous


C'est pour t'épargner ce supplice qu'il y a une participation officielle  :;):  

Geant Vert, metier à haut risque ^^

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais c'est dingue, les canards ne cesseront jamais de me surprendre  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

Un seul tire Fatale
Mais prend bien garde à ton _(pan)_
_(Trou de balle)_

----------


## cladz

Pharah paupières

Ce n'est pas parce que je descends d'une famille de militaire
Que je n'ai pas le droit de plaire
Derrière ce visage trop maquillé et vulgaire
Se cache Pharah paupières.
N'en déplaise à tous les agents de sécurité
Le prototype Raptora m'a été assigné.
Tel un aigle obscurcissant un ciel précédemment dégagé
Je fendrais les airs de mes missiles endiablés.


Je me suis fait rire tout seul, ca donne un côté pokemon

----------


## Naity

> Mais c'est dingue, les canards ne cesseront jamais de me surprendre


L'application mache chez vous? Je viens de tester en vitesse sur l'ordi du boulot et ca a pas l'air de se lancer...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, seconde production en cours de pré-production  ::trollface::

----------


## Zebb

Une ode à *Widowmaker,* que j’intitule "L''invitation au headshot"




> Ma chérie, Tracer,
> Songe à la douceur
> D'aller à King’s Row ensemble !
> Tuer à loisir,
> Tuer et mourir
> Sur la map qui te ressemble !
> Les lunes mouillées
> De ces ciels brouillés
> Pour mon esprit ont les charmes
> ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> L'application mache chez vous? Je viens de tester en vitesse sur l'ordi du boulot et ca a pas l'air de se lancer...


Effectivement, ça ne fonctionne pas  :Emo: 

Dommage, tu baisses dans mon estime  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Naity

J'ignorais que je n'avais pas encore touche le fond  ::P: 

Bon ben avant d'aller plus loin dans la seconde participation je vais essayer de regler le probleme  :;):

----------


## Naity

Bon, ca devrait etre corrige. Une p***-- d'erreur de debutant  :Emo:  #honte

Les liens ont etes mis a jour

----------


## Roland Flure

Comme pour Hanzo, tentavie de haiku pour *Genji* :




> Les nuits sont douces
> Plus que ton fratricide
> Je suis bien vivant

----------


## Argha

*Un vent froid et
Un pigeon qui tombe
Le bruit de l'argent.*

Kasdédi Blibli pow pow pow !

----------


## Haraban

*ROADHOG*






> Un masque noir, gonflé comme une panse.
> Derrière baille une gueule, qui de la mort est le chantre.  
> Dans la jeep règne l'odeur rance,
> des longs filets de sébum qui perlent de son ventre.
> 
> Sous ces verres coule une buée asthmatique,
> Pulsée par un souffle aux trémolos rauque.
> Sur le rythme lent d'un marteau pneumatique,
> Roadhog s'épanche dans un cri glauque.
> ...


EDIT : quelques correction et ajout d'une strophe.

----------


## LaVaBo

> *Un vent froid et
> Un pigeon qui tombe
> Le bruit de l'argent.*
> 
> Kasdédi Blibli pow pow pow !


Wow so meta.

----------


## Djinn42

*Winston*

Si c'est ta force que l'on voit en surface
C'est bien un cœur qui bat sous la cuirasse.
Pour tes amis ton soutien est acquis,
Mieux vaut ne pas être ton ennemi.

Car quand vient l'heure de distribuer les pains,
De ta raison il ne reste plus rien.
Si d'un rictus tu montres alors les dents
Et que d'un bond tu t'élances en avant.

Le primate cède pour un instant la place
A une colère que plus rien ne remplace
Tant que d'aucun ai la face contre terre
Et que la paix chasse enfin la colère.

----------


## rduburo

Soldat 76

----------


## Argha

Rien que le comic ss en rose c'est poétique, de la graine de champion.

----------


## cladz

Mei 

Jeune scientifique écologiste douée et bornée,
Je me bat pour que la terre soit sauvée.

Pour étudier le dérèglement du climat,
J'ai dû m'isoler dans le froid.

Une tempête est venue tout chambouler,
J'ai dû pour survivre me cryogéniser.

Après bien des années, 
J'ai pu être sauvé.


Et le monde a bien changé...


La violence règne dans ce présent,
Puis plus rien n'est logique dans le temps.

J'abandonne mes visions idéalistes,
Afin de combattre ce qui est réaliste.

J'ai rejoint les héros d'Overwatch,
Je glacerais mes ennemis durant les matchs.

----------


## chtiungdor

_Mei Oh Mei_




> Mei oh mei do you wanna say goodbye ?
> To do a killstreak, baby, tell me why ?
> Mei oh mei do you wanna say goodbye ?
> To rule them all, baby, you and I ?
> 
> If you were my DPS...
> 
> A freedom adventurer, with a big freezer
> An objective alone, deploy your little drone 
> ...


*Mei*

----------


## LaVaBo

> _Mei Oh Mei_
> 
> 
> *Mei*
> http://reho.st/i.imgur.com/Qtzdtam.jpg


C'te musique à la con qui va me rester dans la tête tout l'après-midi. Merci hein, MERCI !!

----------


## boblemoche

*Chacal (qui a un nom plus cool en VO)*

Je suis à la baston
Aux coups dans les arpions
Ce qu'est Maître Kanter
A la fabrique de bière

Cent pour cent irradié
A moitié détraqué
Pour moi pyrotechnique
Rime avec atomique

Moi et mon pote Chopper,
Des bandits au grand cœur...
Quoi, tu crois qu'on l'est pas ?
Je vais te faire bouffer ton foie !

Si tu m'emmerdes un peu
Tu embrasseras mon pneu
Note bien dans tes annales
Le nom du grand Chacal

----------


## Bonbonkipik

Chtites participations des familes




> Sous la mousse verdâtre
> Sous la forêt touffue
> Se cache, couleur d’albâtre
> Un géant disparu
> 
> Sur son bras de platine
> Se pose un épervier
> Il observe, ouïe fine
> Le monstre trépassé
> ...





et une autre




> Un battement
> 
> Le Soleil s’endort
> Et avec lui la ville
> Et sous les réverbères
> Sortent les malfrats
> 
> Mais tout en haut des toits
> Et bien loin de la terre
> ...




J'ai grave repomper pour l'illu avec le poème mais ça rendais trop bien

----------


## Haraban

Super celui sur Widow. Bravo.

----------


## Naity

*Teaser Professeur Punchline!*


_Ca vient d'Rio
Du son pour les baigneurs qui viennent souiller l'maillot
C'est pour mes khos
Ici vaut mieux nager vite que Janeiro_

pow pow pow!  :Vibre: 
More to come  :;):

----------


## rduburo

> Rien que le comic ss en rose c'est poétique, de la graine de champion.


c'est pas rose c'est Saumon :-)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon tous lus et classés pour le moment
40 participants 
Vous avez pas été feignants. 
Dans moins d'une semaine ce sera place aux gagnants.

----------


## ercete

Mais c'est pas terminé !?
L'autre a dis jusqu'au 31 mai !
Me dites pas que vous avez peur
d'un poème sexy sur Chopper !

----------


## Flad

Euh ouais.
Moi je gardais tout en stock pour balancer le 30 au soir  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui la fin c'est bien le 31 au soir

----------


## Naity

> Bon tous lus et classés pour le moment
> 40 participants 
> Vous avez pas été feignants. 
> Dans moins d'une semaine ce sera place aux gagnants.


Jolies rimes. Et chapeau pour l'investissement que ca demande.  ::):

----------


## Bonbonkipik

deux nouveau pour aujourd'hui






> Qu’elle est douce, la belle Tracer
> Qu’elle a l’honneur si blanc
> Qu’elle est jolie, comme un cœur
>  Et agile comme un jeune faon
> 
> Qu’elle à l’honneur si blanc
> Toujours à défendre le bonheur
> Et agile comme un faon
> Prête à bondir quand sonne l’heure
> ...


et la musique de Lucio (avec la musique de Somebody That I Used To Know)



> Quand j’ai vu cette ville sous le soleil brulant
> Quand j’ai vu cette vie qui dansais dans le vent
> J’ai senti que je ne pourrais jamais plus
> Vivre ainsi la vie sans aucun but
> Je me suis avancé et enfin  j’ai chanté
> 
> Tu peux créer des sons qui remplissent la tête
> Comme une mélodie qui continue la fête
> Alors quand t’as pris la guitare et commencé à jouer
> ...


Je vais essayer de garder le rythme de 2 par jours ça me force à me poser 2 minutes  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

*Roadhog*




> Dans ses plus beaux atours, ses pores suintent d'amour
> Crochet de boucher et arme à courte-portée
> Rien ne sera trop beau pour vous trouer la peau
> Votre cœur va frémir devant son masque en cuir
> Roadhog, nombril saillant, est le meilleur amant

----------


## Leejunfan

Coucou les canards, petit poème sur Lucio : 
Bonne lecture à tous,

----------


## Naity

*2eme Teaser Professeur Punchline!*

_Je n’te jouerais pas la carte d’la fainéantise
Te ferais jouir à la carte sans vantardise
Ton vol-au-vent à l’attrait d’une friandise
Tu m’érotise, 
Et mes khos tisent / ton suc comme une vidange tardive_

pow pow pow!  :Vibre: 
More to come  :;): 

(le premier teaser était -> là <-)

----------


## Roland Flure

*Lúcio*

Sur un air bien connu des gens de goût  :Cigare: 



> Sais-tu soigner, cher carioca?
> C'est qu'l'autre Winston, et cette Zarrya
> M'ont littéralement défoncé
> Aide ma vengeance, rafistole moi
> 
> J't'implore Lúcio mais pas Symmetra
> Encore moins l'android Zenyatta
> Dès qu'j'ai goûté à cette vibe là
> Je n'ai plus pu m'soigner qu'à ça
> ...

----------


## Naity

Plus de teaser, enfin la participation (presque) finale. Si vous etes sages, je vais vous la mettre en musique  ::trollface:: 


*Refrain:*
DJ si tu crains pas les bastos
Mon blaze c'est Lùcio Dos Santos
Ce soir ça va danser
On va se coller serrer
Tu sais que je viens droit des favélas
Et que quoi qu'il arrive je ne saurais vivre que là-bas
Ma vie leur est dédiée
Mon son va les libérer

*Couplet 1:*
Ça vient d'Rio
Du son pour les baigneurs qui viennent souiller l'maillot
C'est pour mes khos
Ici vaut mieux nager vite que Janeiro
C'est un beat pour les durs, pas pour les marshmallows
Pour ceux qui dansent à fond, pas ceux qui marchent à l'eau
Oublie ton phone, t'auras pas d'signal dans ta tombe. Allo?
Abandonnes avant que ton projet ne tombe à l'eau.

A toi Vishkard
On voit à travers tes magouilles de politicard
Vois mes lascars
On sait que ton projet veut nous laisser tricard
On a la niaque, on va faire le tri car
te mettre à sac, vile ordure, sale tocard
se fera avant qu’il ne soit trop tard.
Mon poing en or dur, sur ta face un cocard

*Refrain x1*

*Couplet 2:*
Hey ladiiiies!
Quand tu move to corps comme ça tu m’électrise
Tu es exquise.
Je n’te jouerais pas la carte d’la fainéantise
Te ferais jouir à la carte sans vantardise
Ton vol-au-vent à l’attrait d’une friandise
Tu m’érotise, Et mes khos tisent 
ton suc comme une vidange tardive

Ca vient de la cité de Dieu
Les belles gazelles on les prend deux par deux
Mefie toi de l'eau qui dort
On aura le Loki d'Or pour notre discorde, pardieu!
On est bien moins Audiard que Depardieu
Bien moins Poulidor que Jean Boiteux
Sur mon 10 cordes je suis un gars mélodieux 
Et toi Vishkar tu n'es qu'un gargamel odieux
*
Refrain x1*

*Couplet 3:*
Donc viens danser
Te bouger sur ce rythme cadensé
Vien virevolter
Libère ton tempérament survolté
On a pas de temps à perdre à vivoter
Mais plutôt à combattre ton avidité
Pas plus tard que maintenant, avec rapidité
Ton plumard etouffera ta prè-rigiditè

C'était Dos Santos
L'incarnation humaine du dieu Éros
C'est moi le boss
Le MC qui vient ruiner tes noces
Et même si je n'ai pas la carrure d'un molosse
J'ai le même vit qu'un polygamme Ngwatos
Bien plus d'six coups dans mon ampli féroce
Et passe le mus du son avec mes rimes véloces

*Refrain x1*

----------------------

*Edit Bonus:* 
Bon ben la mise en son est alle plus vite que prevu  ::P:  . C'est assez chaud au final de trouver un ryhtme et une "melodie" quand le beat n'a jamais vraiment ete utilise et qu'il faut tout ecrire sois-meme. Apres, ne lancez la video qu'a vos risques et perils, ceux qui se souviennent du concours Karaoke savent que je ne ferais jamais carriere dans la chanson. Et outre les affronts repetes au bon gout, a la langue francaise et a la musique en general, je m'excuse aussi pour la qualite de l'enregistrement (saturation, mixage pourrave... etc) en esperant que ca vous amuse quand meme  :;):  

Et si tu as aime les rimes scabreuses, viens essayer le generateur de poesie Bastion, il y en a plus  :;):  (-> participation bastion <-)

----------


## FrozenCloud

Je tente avec Fatale

----------


## Mihawkk

Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier infiniment et de mille milliards des façons Canardpc pour ce concours. Je voudrais vraiment avoir overwatch car tous mes amis m’attendent et je fais confiance à ma bonne étoile. Mais comment se nomme cette chère étoile, et bien je n’ai qu’un nom en tête: Canardpc  ::love:: .


Pour faire ce poème, il m'a fallu beaucoup de temps afin de respecter la poésie et la langue française dans toute sa splendeur car j'adore l'art recherché et travaillé. J'ai aussi également fait abstraction de photo du héros en question, afin de vous faire rêver et de vous surprendre avec l'imagination et la subtilité légendaire de ce poème. Ainsi, en faisant cela je respecte vos règles et j'honore votre intelligence. :X1:  

Voici donc ce poème racontant une histoire :Cigare: .

_Parcourant tout le western de Santa Fe,

    Je viens ici en paix avec mon pacificateur

    Voyant la juste cause de Canardpc mon amour est fait

    Plus un bruit tout autour

    Mes éperons brillants scintillent à chaque pas

    El pistolero va mettre une balle et c'est superstrat

    J'ai ouï dire qu'un canardpc offrait un cadeau

    Et ça c'est magnifiquement beau

    J'ai donc parcouru des canyons brûlants,

    Où tout est ardent et furieux même les buissons

    Au pays du West, les femmes sont rousses et mystérieuses,

    Elles ont des yeux d'un bleu méditerrané;

    Nées comme enfants du soleil

    Leur beauté est délicieuse 

    Quand on les voit, notre cœur fait BAMF!

    Pas besoin d'être héros mais juste un homme à l'éveil._







Ps: je ne fais qu'un poème faute de temps, je fais aussi confiance à mon étoile (voir haut pour connaitre le nom de cette chère étoile) et à mon héros qui fera l'unanimité. Mais après le concours, je pourrais vous faire des poèmes sur ce que vous voulez afin de vous faire encore plus rêver et de s'évader avec moi. Pour conclure je vous remercie de l’infiniment petit à l’infiniment grand et demeure à votre disposition.

----------


## Diwydiant

Splendide, cette dernière page   ::o:

----------


## Mihawkk

> Splendide, cette dernière page


Merci bro Nordien ça me vas droit au cœur et le chauffe, et je ne te cache pas que j'ai puisé dans mon imagination profonde, cela demande beaucoup de recherche en terme de subtilité légendaire et d'écriture. Mais au final je suis très satisfait de ma production, espérant que ça portera son fruit...  ::wub::

----------


## Naity

> Splendide, cette dernière page


Ouais, comme les 4 autres  ::P:  
En esperant ne pas t'avoir rendu sourd  :Emo:

----------


## Karott

Difficile d'enchaîner après tout cela... Je tente ma chance avec une adaptation à ma sauce d'un morceau de Stupeflip.

Moi j'suis Widowmaker j't'attaque avec mon sniper
Canard veut qu'j'te tchatche
pour une copie d'overwatch

Mes mines des chausse-trappes
Pas d'quartier quand mes bullets frappent

Un tir un mort
Allez adieu les matadors

Du fond de la map je zoom
c'est le baiser d'la veuve, ta tronche fait boum

Donne-moi l'courage
D'aller buter tous ces sauvages

Ecoute mon arme
Ecoute mes larmes
Ecoute-les au-d'là du vacarme

Ecoute cette femme qui plombe Reaper
Répand la peur et la terreur
Le dernier souffle d'un Rheinhardt
Les piteuses plaintes d'un Junkart 
Ecoute les gémissements d'Tracer
Prise dans la toile d'Widowmaker 

Qui revient fière !
Tapie dans l'ombre pendant des millénaires

Un prédateur sans émotions
Toujours froide même dans l'action

Alors sors ton linceul

Les Araignées marchent seules
Pas d'mec, pas d'fake, pas d'échec
et surtout pas d'prise de gueule


J'me rat'rai jamais
Mes headshots sont sur-explosifs
avec ma griffe, c'est mon kiff, oh oui comme c'est jouissif !

et c'est la victoire totale
j'ai même tué votre Ange
venimeuse comme une mygale
j'mérite bien plus que vos louanges

Overwatch vite Overwatch vite, Over-Overwatch vite...

----------


## Naity

Stupéfiant...  ::o:

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Difficile d'enchaîner après tout cela... Je tente ma chance avec une adaptation à ma sauce d'un morceau de Stupeflip.
> 
> Moi j'suis Widowmaker j't'attaque avec mon sniper
> Canard veut qu'j'te tchatche
> pour une copie d'overwatch
> 
> Mes mines des chausse-trappes
> Pas d'quartier quand mes bullets frappent
> 
> ...


Le truc est vivant sur le net même s'il est cramé dans Gamekult

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Je vais essayer perso mais vu les dernières productions, je sens que je vais faire saigner mon portefeuille. (rien que le boulot de metalore déployé par Naity, je tiens sincèrement à dire GG)


_"Le souffle du vent parcourant la grande plaine
Il descend sa main, lève son poncho, dégaine
Le soleil au zénith, il est juste midi
La peur monte dans les tripes, sorcellerie ?
Le cigare fumant
Tout de rouge brillant
Le vacher va chier une palanquée d'acier
Une dernière volonté ? Il doit blaguer
A l'heure donnée, ceux qui ne sont pas cachés
Ceci est gravé, vont rejoindre le padre
L'éternel paternel
dans l’aquarellé ciel
Retour à l'envoyeur, il n'est sans doute plus l'heure
Mais pour lui, il sera toujours l'heure, d'ailleurs
Le souffle du vent parcourant la grande plaine
Il descend sa main, lève son poncho, dégaine..._

----------


## Naity

> (rien que le boulot de metalore déployé par Naity, je tiens sincèrement à dire GG)


Merci  :Emo:

----------


## GdabZ

Voici mon oeuvre  :;):

----------


## Naity

Attention:question polemique. Vous pensez mettre combien de temps a deliberer? Si j'ai bien compris Mr Ianou, vous avez commencer a lire et pre-classer les participants en cours de route, corect? On peut rever d'une decision rapide?

Je demande car j'ai overwatch qui me demange le clic gauche, et que quelquesoit l'issue du concours, je le gagne ou je l'achete. Mais l'attente sera dure  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

On va tenter d'annoncer les gagnants demain dans la soirée...

Tenter.

 ::P:

----------


## Naity

> On va tenter d'annoncer les gagnants demain dans la soirée...
> 
> Tenter.


Wow  ::o:  . Ca c'est du planning sportif. Du coup meme en comptant un peu de retard, on peut imaginer etre fixe d"ici apres demain soir. 

Zis izze graite niouze.  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais c'est ce soir qu'on annonce les gagnants.

----------


## Haraban

CE SOIR ?!
J'ai combien de temps pour fignoler mon poème sur Zenyatta ?

----------


## Haraban

J'ai terminé en quatrième vitesse du coup :
*
ZENYATTA*






> Le vent dans les feuilles, zen sur le mont.
> Tu connais le cyprès et le héron, tes guides.
> Alors que le fleuve calme des moines fond,
> Tu jaillis hors du dogme, cerné d'ovoïdes.
> 
> Le flash jaunit de ton pantalon d'ascète,
> Evoque à l'esprit un calme de statue.
> Mais sans hésiter, a la bataille tu te jettes,
> Car la seule méditation ne pousse pas les vertues.
> ...

----------


## LaVaBo

*De l'indispensabilité de Fatale en attaque*
ou _Le Poème du PGM_
Début de partie, direct je pick Fatale
Grappin, viseur, dans le vent la première balle
Team de boulets, tout le monde en dps
Insultes au spawn, je mets Tracer en pls

Je reste au spawn, auto-regen gratuit
Pas d'ennemi en vue, ils ont peur pour leur vie
Petite blessure, bien sûr pas de soigneur
Alors j'attends, la gueule dans mon viseur

Et je décède, gros cheater de Genji
C'est du spawnkill, j'étais même pas sortie
J'insulte sa mère, et sa petite amie
Dans la vulgarité, je sens grossir mon vît

Grand seigneur, je balance mon ulti
Mais de ma team, plus personne n'est en vie
Un seul professionnel, et une bande de newbies
Difficile d'être bon, au milieu de la lie

Compo foireuse, faut changer de perso
Personne ne switche, équipe de débilos
Moi je reste sur Fatale, pour mon kill/death ratio
Mais comme je reste au spawn, de kill il n'y a pas trop

----------


## grammaton

*Fatale*




> Fatale et ton baiser de la veuve
> Fatale tu déploies des mines venimeuses
> Fatale d'un immense courage tu fais preuve
> Fatale pourtant tu étais une épouse délicieuse
> 
> Fatale, Gérard Lacroix tu as assassiné
> Fatale tu n'as jamais eu aucun remords
> Fatale sans jamais te raccrocher au passé
> Fatale ne cesse de faire pleuvoir la mort
> ...




(source de l'image https://www.artstation.com/artwork/gwEJm )

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

L'auréole toujours bien ancrée sur sa tête
Elle vole au secours de ceux qui ont grand besoin
De réconfort, de boost, mais surtout de grands soins
Elle est dans les compositions les plus parfaites

Que deviendraient certaines de ces têtes brûlées ?
Qui vont sans peur se jeter dans le feu, l'action
Mais qui, tôt ou tard, voudront bien une mission
De celle qui se démène pour les sauver


J'espère que c'est posté à temps

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui demain dans la soirée plutôt. Je quitte l'espagne faut que je rajoute les derniers et qu'on en discute. Je me croyais le 1er sur le dernier message.

----------


## FrozenCloud

Un petit dernier du coup ( si possible )   ::happy2::

----------


## Flad

Fuck j'ai oublié  ::sad::

----------


## Vinceomatic

Bon allez, j'en fais un dernier avant la fin et cette fois j'ai décidé de rendre hommage à Renaud mais à la sauce Fatal
Je vous laisse deviner quel personnage du lore d'Overwatch pourrait chanter cette chanson
Et désolé d'avance c'est peu long comme j'ai repris toute la chanson

C'est pas la vie qui prend Fatal
C'est Fatal qui prend ta vie
Moi ma vie elle y a mis fin
Je m'souviens, un matin

Elle a troqué ses escarpins
De petite épouse parfaite
Contre un fusil à deux mains
Avec une grosse lunette

Elle a déserté Overwatch
Qui lui disait-: Sois prudent
La Griffe ceux sont des tâches
Ceux sont eux les méchants

[Refrain]
Dès que la balle partira, tu y resteras
Dès que les balles siffleront, nous en décéderons

C'est pas la vie qui prend Fatal
C'est Fatal qui prend ta vie
Moi ma vie elle y a mis fin
D'une seule balle, c'est malin…

J'ai même pas eu mal à la tête
Quand la balle m'a traversée
Le coup était si net
Que j'ai même pas saigné

Mon corps est devenu lourd
Je me suis écroulé
Assassiné par mon amour
Je ne pouvais pas l'imaginé

[Refrain]

C'est pas la vie qui prend Fatal
c'est Fatal qui prend ta vie
Mais elle prend pas d'repos
Elle te l'offre, c'est cadeau

Le mien fut bien rapide
Sans aucune souffrance
Mais j'ai pu voir ses yeux avides
De meurtres et de violence

À l'aide de son grappin
Elle se place en hauteur
Son fusil dans les mains
La mort c'est son bonheur

[Refrain]

C'est pas la vie qui prend Fatal
C'est Fatal qui prend ta vie
Moi ma vie elle y a mis fin
Juste comme ça, sans refrain

Elle f'ra le tour de monde
Pour traquer ses ennemis
Et les entraîner dans une ronde
Qui fini en tuerie

Elle ira aux quatre vents
Foutre un peu le boxon
Jamais de survivant
Pour retenir son prénom

[Refrain]

C'est pas la vie qui prend Fatal
C'est Fatal qui prend ta vie
Moi ma vie elle y a mis fin
De même pour mon destin

Ils sont fiers à la Griffe
De leur belle assassin
Qui ne tire pas au pif
Et qui ne ressent rien

Mais les Wingston, Tracer
Et tous les autres héros
Peuvent essayer pendant des heures
Ils n'auront jamais sa peau

[Refrain]

C'est pas la vie qui prend Fatal
C'est Fatal qui prend ta vie
Moi ma vie elle y a mis fin
Je m'souviens, dans l'jardin

Je pleure ma femme chérie
Aujourd'hui disparu
Je pleure mon Amélie
Remplacée par une inconnue

Regardez-là maintenant
Froide comme la glace
Hier j'étais vivant
Aujourd'hui je trépasse

[Refrain x2]

----------


## frunzy

Alors 
de UNE : je viens de découvrir l'existence du concours, donc il faut considérer que je n'ai eu que 30 mn pour créer les poèmes suivant. J'ai fait au plus vite et le plus de personnages possibles, mais il est 14h un mardi et il faut bien bosser à un moment !

de DEUX : je n'ai jamais joué au jeu ! c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'aimerais bien en gagner une version  ::):  


TRACER
tu es celle pour laquelle tout l'Internet gronde
(sauf woody allen et roman polanski)
les puritains de tous bords mènent cette fronde
contre tes courbes d'enfant que l'on trouve trop sexy
mais ce n'est pas sur cela que mon amour se fonde
moi je partage ta passion pour les masques de ski

FAUCHEUR
L'armée de Mephisto 
s'est bien mise à la page
flingues et gros biscotos
ça fait plus de ravages
plus pratique qu'une faux
pour bien faire le ménage


PHARAH
Parler d'armée egyptienne et de lance roquette
me donne des idées politiquement pas correctes
Je ne veux pas me faire virer de cette compet'
Alors je dirais juste que Pharah se la pète

Hanzo
Les japonais ils sont vraiment trop bêtes
le type a un arc pourri et un vieux survet'
la nana d'avant elle balance des roquettes
de quoi lui faire cramer sa petite barbichette.

Arachnée
Les formes aussi généreuses que ce qu'elle tient dans la main
La belle est une faucheuse qui bosse en maillot de bain
Pourquoi à son propos Internet ne dit rien
ne me tracasse guère, moi aussi je l'aime bien  ::): 

Bastion
WALL E
WAAAAAAAAALLLLLLL E
WAAAAALLL E
WALL E

Torbjorn
Un nain barbu comme ça juste au bord de la retraite
Qui se déguise en tortank et autres pokemon
On peux se demander s'il a pas perdu la tête
Et s'il votera bientôt pour Marine où Macron

Reinhardt
Tel un paladin il a souvent chaud au fesses
Plus fort qu'un regiment face aux manifestants
Il refoule de son puissant marteau les  mecreants
Après les avoir menacé gentillement façon CRS

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Alors 
> de UNE : je viens de découvrir l'existence du concours, donc il faut considérer que je n'ai eu que 30 mn pour créer les poèmes suivant. J'ai fait au plus vite et le plus de personnages possibles, mais il est 14h un mardi et il faut bien bosser à un moment !
> 
> de DEUX : je n'ai jamais joué au jeu ! c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'aimerais bien en gagner une version  
> 
> 
> TRACER
> tu es celle pour laquelle tout l'Internet gronde
> (sauf woody allen et roman polanski)
> ...


Je me suis bien marré et c'est vrai qu'on ne dit rien sur le boule de Fatale

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon allez, j'en fais un dernier avant la fin et cette fois j'ai décidé de rendre hommage à Renaud mais à la sauce Fatal
> Je vous laisse deviner quel personnage du lore d'Overwatch pourrait chanter cette chanson
> Et désolé d'avance c'est peu long comme j'ai repris toute la chanson


2/10, nul, y'a pas un seul "TINTINTIN" !!!

----------


## Vinceomatic

J'avoue c'est à la limite du sacrilège ^^

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> 2/10, nul, y'a pas un seul "TINTINTIN" !!!


Ni le "de lapins" et "de requins"

----------


## Karott

J'avoue, les lapins, c'est important. Un peu comme les canards.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> J'avoue, les lapins, c'est important. Un peu comme les canards.


Par contre Fatale sans "e" j'ai Michaël Youn dans la tête

----------


## Naity

> Par contre Fatale sans "e" j'ai Michaël Youn dans la tête


Pareil  ::ninja:: 

Du coup, le compte a rebours final est bien ce soir?

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, ça manque un peu d'alexandrins, tout ça  :;): 

Je propose donc *La garde suprême (L'overwatch).*

Nous avançons confiants vers la ligne ennemie
motivés à reprendre tout ce qui nous fut pris
En chevaliers vaillants de la garde suprême
Triés sur le volet, nous en sommes la crème.

Le combat sera bref, car aguerris nous sommes
En effet la victoire, bien plus que sur les hommes
Se joue sur la confiance que nous avons chacun
En tous les autres membres, comme si nous n'étions qu'un.

Nous y voilà déjà, enfonçant tête et flancs
Des rangs de l'adversaire tels de petits enfants.
Ils sont là, à portée, à un pied de l'abîme.
Dispersant l'arrière garde d'une explosion ultime,

Je reprend mon armure, et tounant autour d'eux
En esquivant leurs tirs, les harcèle de mon feu.
L'issue de la mêlée ne fait plus aucun doute,
A nous gloire et honneurs, à eux l'amer déroute.

Dieu qu'elle a fière allure, notre épique équipée
L'armure étincelante et les armes levées
De ces guerres incessantes, nous en sommes le mantra
De mes cinq compagnons, moi j'en suis la D-Va.

----------


## Mqtoto

Bon je me lance, même si les FPS de casu c'est pas mon truc y'a des abos à CPC à gagner \o/
J'ai essayé de respecter un minimum les règles de la poésie française, c'est en octosyllabe.
J'espère que la présence d'un ou deux mots vulgaires ne me pénalisera pas :P

Tel un Clint Eastwood solitaire
Il répand la justice sur Terre
Mais si pour BlackWatch il travaille
C'est pour pas qu'on lui niqu' son bail

Parce qu'il était dans la pègre
De trafiquant d'armes pourri
A héros-justicier intègre
On ne dirait pas Balkany

Et avec son look de Ranger
S'il pouvait donner à l'auteur
Une copie du jeu Wasteland
A cette pensée déjà il bande


(PS: désolé pour l'utilisation de gros mots comme "Balkany", je suis allé un peu trop loin)

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Bon, ça manque un peu d'alexandrins, tout ça 
> 
> Je propose donc *La garde suprême (L'overwatch).*
> 
> Nous avançons confiants vers la ligne ennemie
> motivés à reprendre tout ce qui nous fut pris
> En chevaliers vaillants de la garde suprême
> Triés sur le volet, nous en sommes la crème.
> 
> ...


Ceci est une plaisanterie j'espère bien ^^

----------


## XWolverine

> Ceci est une plaisanterie j'espère bien ^^


Eh, eh, disons que c'est l'interprétation qu'on aurait pu en faire du temps où on faisait des alexandrins  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voilà c'est fini. 
Le temps de débattre et de regarder les retardataires promis 24 /48h max le temps de faire le point à la maison. 
C'est que moi aussi je voudrais jouer. 

Allez on se met au boulot.

----------


## Mihawkk

> Voilà c'est fini. 
> Le temps de débattre et de regarder les retardataires promis 24 /48h max le temps de faire le point à la maison. 
> C'est que moi aussi je voudrais jouer. 
> 
> Allez on se met au boulot.


ok d'accord bon courage à vous du coup et hâte de vous voir dans les champs de bataille...

----------


## Naity

> Voilà c'est fini. 
> Le temps de débattre et de regarder les retardataires promis 24 /48h max le temps de faire le point à la maison. 
> C'est que moi aussi je voudrais jouer. 
> 
> Allez on se met au boulot.


Bonne chance (et bon courage, les canards ont pas été avars en participations)  :;):  

J'ai deux p'tites questions: 
1-Les Overwatch sont sous forme de clés ou en boite? Si sous forme de clés, les gagnants (dont j'espére faire partie (au passage, j'espère que tu as bien recu mon virement désinterressé sur ton compte  ::P:  )) peuvent-ils espérer recevoir les clés dans la foulée de l'annonce pour pouvoir fragger vite-vite-vite?

2-Petite question "behind the scenes": La comm twitter du concours s'est passé par ton compte twitter et non par celui des géants verts et tu sembles très impliqué dans l'organisation et la décision. Ce concours c'est une initiative CPC + géants verts ou ca émanne d'une initiative perso de ton côté?

Dans tous les cas merci et bonne chance  :;):

----------


## Haraban

Bon sang Naity, arrête de bavarder, à chaque post que tu fais je crois que les résultats sont tombés  ::P: .

----------


## Naity

> Bon sang Naity, arrête de bavarder, à chaque post que tu fais je crois que les résultats sont tombés .


 :Emo:

----------


## Vinceomatic

> Par contre Fatale sans "e" j'ai Michaël Youn dans la tête


Non mais ça c'est parce qu'on ne fait pas d'assassin sans casser des "e" ^^

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Bonne chance (et bon courage, les canards ont pas été avars en participations)  
> 
> J'ai deux p'tites questions: 
> 1-Les Overwatch sont sous forme de clés ou en boite? Si sous forme de clés, les gagnants (dont j'espére faire partie (au passage, j'espère que tu as bien recu mon virement désinterressé sur ton compte  )) peuvent-ils espérer recevoir les clés dans la foulée de l'annonce pour pouvoir fragger vite-vite-vite?
> 
> 2-Petite question "behind the scenes": La comm twitter du concours s'est passé par ton compte twitter et non par celui des géants verts et tu sembles très impliqué dans l'organisation et la décision. Ce concours c'est une initiative CPC + géants verts ou ca émanne d'une initiative perso de ton côté?
> 
> Dans tous les cas merci et bonne chance


C'était la question que j'avais en tête.

----------


## GdabZ

Comme j'avais posté mon sonnet sous forme d'image je vous le remets en texte ça doit être plus pratique :




> Au détour d'un couloir, promenade anodine,
> Un bruit se distingue par echos successifs.
> Clameur d'abord poussive, puis fracas massif,
> C'est le son d'une gatling qui tire sans sourdine.
> 
> Alors qu'il tombe, fauché, d'une pluie de balles,
> La vie sourd de son corps comme d'une passoire.
> Se sachant solide, rien ne laissait entrevoir
> Qu'il n'eut face au plomb plus de poids qu'une sandale.
> ...


 ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

Ô fichue latence,
Ici gît mon sonnet,
auquel vous n'avez gouter,
Que sa triste absence.

----------


## Vaykadji

Hey, bonne chance à tous, y'a du vraiment très bon. J'adore ce genre de concours, ça change du "allez voir sur le site machin et retapez le contenu ici parce que sinon c'est trop compliqué" 

(PS: en plus y'a un poil de chance que ce message envoie une notification à Haraban, donc voilà  ::P:  )

----------


## Haraban

::(: 

Bande de pignoufs.

----------


## Naity

> Hey, bonne chance à tous, y'a du vraiment très bon. J'adore ce genre de concours, ça change du "allez voir sur le site machin et retapez le contenu ici parce que sinon c'est trop compliqué" 
> 
> (PS: en plus y'a un poil de chance que ce message envoie une notification à Haraban, donc voilà  )


Oups, une seconde notification ans la foulee  ::ninja:: 

Et oui, c'etait tres fun ^^

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voila les résultats.

Je m'étalerai sur les questions un peu plus tard.

Mais ce fut  :Sweat:  pour le choix




> 1 Jeux Overwatch et 6 mois :	Haraban
> 1 Jeux Overwatch + un mug : ercete
> 1 Jeux Overwatch :	Naity
> 1 an : Djezousse
> 6 mois +un mug	: Vinceomatic
> 6 mois :	MoB
> Wasteland 2 :	Basique


Pour les gagnants je vous contacte.
Bravo et merci à tous pour votre participation.

----------


## ercete

Tudududuu ! Merci MrIanou !
On peut connaitre les poèmes gagnants ?

----------


## Mihawkk

gg aux gagnant et à toi ercete, je suis degz mon poème n'a pas été retenu...

----------


## FrozenCloud

Pourriez-vous également donner la liste des 7 personnages gagnants ?
Félicitations aux vainqueurs

----------


## Haraban

Pour le coup je m'y attendais pas! Surtout quand j'ai vu des générateurs de poésie coder à la main et des poèmes vraiment costaud chez la concurrence.
En plus, a force de me renseigner pour écrire mes poèmes je me suis fait méga hyper par ce jeu et j'ai hâte d'y jouer.
Et 6 mois d'abo à CPC pile quand mon abo se termine, c'est-y pas beau  ::P:  ?

Un immense merci aux géants verts pour ce concours et un grand bravo à tout les participants. Les canards ont du talent, comme d'hab ^^.

Vivement qu'on sache qui étaient les persos vainqueurs  ::):  .

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Au milieu de la nuit le verdict est tombé
Avec des nouveaux inscrits qui sont arrivés
En délibérant, Ianou nous a libérés
Vainqueurs et vaincus, retrouvons nous pour jouer

Bravo  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Félicitations aux gagnants. Comme l'a dit Ianou, tout le monde avait sa chance, et s'est un régal doublé d'un crève-coeur d'avoir eu autant de participations a départager.  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Félicitations au gagnants  :;):

----------


## Basique

Holala je pensais pas gagner je suis ému  :Emo:

----------


## Naity

OWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  ::lol::  
Je suis trop super méga content oui.




> a force de me renseigner pour écrire mes poèmes je me suis fait méga hyper par ce jeu et j'ai hâte d'y jouer.


Tout pareil. J'avais pris la première dose gratuite essayé la beta ouverte et ca m'avait bien botté. Ma copine a réussi à me convaincre d'attendre avant de craquer 50 balles dans un jeu Bilzzard. Grand bien lui en a pris. Et a force de renseignements je suis encore plus "hypé" que lors de la Beta  :Vibre:  




> Pour le coup je m'y attendais pas! Surtout quand j'ai vu des générateurs de poésie coder à la main et des poèmes vraiment costaud chez la concurrence.


Le prix était pas exclusif ^^. Le générateur de poésie (à moins que ce soit le reggaeton Brésilien  ::ninja::  ) à quand même décroché son ticket pour le Saint Graal. [Pub] Et puis même si c'est fini, vous pouvez quand même venir essayer un ou plusieurs des 23 283 064 365 386 962 890 625 poèmes disponibles dans le coeur des émotions de Batstion. il est disponible gratuitement ->ici<- (faut cliquer sur le fleche de téléchargement en haut de l'écrant pour télécharger toute l'archive) [/Pub]

 :;):  

Merci encore aux géants verts pour tous ces merveilleux concours. Vivement le prochain  :;):

----------


## MoB

Pour tout dire je pensais avoir vraiment perdu.
Je suis donc joie d'apprendre que ma prose vous a plu,
Car je dois avouer que je n'y aurais pas cru.
Et maintenant il faut que je finisse par CUL.

----------


## Mqtoto

Félicitations aux gagnants et merci pour le concours  ::):

----------


## CptProut

Ô rage ! ô désespoir ! ô concours ennemie ! 
N'ai-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie ? 
De mon pécule mensuelle, d'une dime il y aura ponction.
Pour que dans peux de temps je brille en play of the game avec bastion.

 :;): 


En tout cas feloche au canard gagnant ! Le niveau etait beaucoup trop élevé pour mon statut de scarabé du haiku.

----------


## Karott

Félicitations à tous et toutes  ::):

----------


## Djezousse

Yey, merci ! \o/

----------


## Odddane

GG aux gagnants !

----------


## ercete

Vous pensez-faire un podium en postant les poèmes gagnants en OP ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Pourriez-vous également donner la liste des 7 personnages gagnants ?


Ah ouais, merde, j'avais oublié qu'il fallait tomber dans les 7  ::o:

----------


## grammaton

Bravo aux gagnants et merci aux organisateurs !

----------


## Vaykadji

Yeah bien joué les gagnants ! Amusez-vous bien  ::P:

----------


## Naity

Des gagneurs ont-ils déjà recu leur Overwatch?  :Emo:

----------


## Pollynette

> Des gagneurs ont-ils déjà recu leur Overwatch?


Les jeux (version boîte) ont été envoyés le 6 juin pour une réception entre le 08/06/2016 et le 09/06/2016  :;):

----------


## Haraban

Super, merci Pollynette !

Aller les géants vert, on veut le nom des persos gagnants !  ::P:

----------


## Naity

> Les jeux (version boîte) ont été envoyés le 6 juin pour une réception entre le 08/06/2016 et le 09/06/2016


Merci Polynette  ::): 

J'ai pas encore recu ma prolongation d'abonnement du precedent concours (lego). C'est grave docteur?

----------


## Merzhinhudour

Bravo aux gagnants  ::):

----------


## Haraban

Vous ne m'endormirez pas avec une boite d'overwatch et un abonnement. Je poursuivrais le nom des personnages gagnants jusqu'à ma mort s'il le faut !

----------


## ercete

ouais ! et un hall of fame en OP avec du html de 1993 !!

----------


## Naity

Aye, je l'ai recu \o/ .

Si vous voulez qu'on se fraggues, mon BTag c'est Naity#2842  ::wub::

----------


## Haraban

Ah oui j'ai oublié de préciser que je l'ai bien reçu également.
Merci aux géants verts en tout cas.

Éventuellement le nom des persos gagnants, pour compléter définitivement ce concours?

----------


## ercete

moi j'attends toujours que mon abonnement démarre, mais j'ai bien reçu le mug  :;):

----------


## Haraban

::siffle::

----------


## Flad

Les canards veulent savoirer !

----------


## Haraban

Mais apparemment on saura jamais. Les choses doivent être considéré comme "terminé, réglé au suivant" chez les géants verts...

----------


## Flad

On nous cache des choses !

----------


## Haraban

Je n'arrête pas de le dire, mais personne ne m'écoute.

----------


## Diwydiant

Nous savions bien que quelque chose nous avait échappé   ::o: 

Pour réparer cette injustice, voici quelques mises au point.


On vous demandait d'écrire un poème sur les personnages, mais seuls quelques uns permettaient de remporter le concours. Ces personnages étaient les suivants :
- Lucio
- Tracer
- Mc Cree
- Fatale
- Pharah
- Genji
- Mei

Mais devant l'abondance de participations, nous avons préféré récompenser la qualité de vos œuvres, peu importe le personnage.

Ainsi, *Haraban* a remporté son prix grâce à son poème sur Tracer, *Ercete* pour sa chanson sur Junkrat, *Naity* nous a impression grâce à son générateur de poème sur Bastion, *Djezousse* s'est illustré particulièrement avec son poème sur Reaper, *Vinceomatic* a été récompensé pour sa lettre d'amour pour Fatale, *MoB* nous a fait aimé Mei, et la simplicité du haiku de *Basique* concernant McCree nous a ému.


Encore toutes nos félicitations, les Canards, vous vous êtes surpassés   :;):

----------

